# Suitable mantis food



## rickyc666 (Jun 17, 2006)

Ive just been reading an article on the net and it claims that the following are poisonous for mantids:

bees, wasps, spiders, woodlice, crickets, Indian stick insects, Peruvian stick insects.

Ive fed most of these (only crippled stick insects) to my mantids at some time or another with no ill effect. Am i harming my bugs or not?


----------



## Rick (Jun 17, 2006)

Did they die or show any ill effects? If not then the food was fine. Don't worry so much.


----------



## rickyc666 (Jun 17, 2006)

no, no side effect at all, they all lived to old age.

Good point, cheers


----------



## 13ollox (Jun 17, 2006)

all are fine . it's what they would eat the wild so why would they delibratly eat things they do not like and would kill them ? theres lots of things people say about mantids and whats poisonous for em . bees and wasps are precautionary as they might sting your mantids but still edible, spiders bite but there still edible , woodlice are not worth eaten as there all shell and no meat , crickets ???? everyone uses crickets but not sure on the stick insects . i doubt they will do jack to your mantids health, you even said so yourself that you saw no ill effect . thats one site made by one person , this forum has hundreds of people . who would you think is better asking ?  

Neil

edit : ok , rick got there before me lol , so yea . problem solved


----------

